# Germany Dependent VISA



## varungupta1889

Hello All,

I'm living in Germany since August 2016. I'm currently working on deputation for Infosys LTD on Long Term Work Permit.
In upcoming few weeks I'm going to quit my current employer and will join new employer. My new employer will be Germany based company. As per my new employer and employer contract letter I will be joining new employer on 01 July 2018.

Now I have to serve 3 months notice period for my current employer because i'm going to quit my current employer (info: i'm in Germany on deputation). Because of that i have to serve one month of notice period in Germany (i.e March 2018) and 2 months of notice period in India (i.e April & May 2018).
Hence at the time of my wife visa process i will have (last 3 months salary slip) out of which 2 salary slips will generate in India(where currency is INR) and 1 salary slip will generate in Germany (where currency is Euros).

Will it be OK to submit salary slips as mentioned above ? or i have to submit only salary slips generated in Germany?

If only Salary slips generated in Germany are needed then can i show Jan-Feb-March 2018 salary slips ?


Thanks & Regards


----------



## Ramya m

Hi,

When you are on deputation and quit the job and cancel Visa, You don't have cooling off period ?
I have a similar case like I am on deputation from an Indian company and my husband is working here. Now I want to quit current job and come back through Job Seeker visa or dependent visa. 
Do I need to wait for any cooling off period ?

Thank you, Ramya


----------

